# Fantasía para un gentilhombre Recording Recommendations



## UnTalBilly (Apr 24, 2017)

I just heard Fantasia para un gentilhombre by Joaquín Rodrigo on youtube and I want to buy/download a recording to further explore it. Anyone have any recommendations. Ty


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Any of the John Williams recordings would be good. The first one I heard and still my favourite is the one with the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Charles Groves. Should be easily available at budget price on Sony Classical. It's also coupled with Aranjuez conducted by Eugene Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra. I see that it's on YT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2017)

Milos Karadaglic with the LSO, directed by Nézet-Séguin on DG

The album is called Aranjuez and you get the wonderful Concierto de Aranjuez as well as the Gentilhombre.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like both ones above, I do add: RCA Victor Chamber Orchestra, Leo BrouwerJulian Bream (guitar)
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCA/88697715022


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I do like both ones above, I do add: RCA Victor Chamber Orchestra, Leo BrouwerJulian Bream (guitar)
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCA/88697715022


+1 for Julian Bream. Can't go far wrong with this artist.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

All good suggestions, I lean towards the recording in post #4.

For a nice _Concierto de Aranjuez_ off the beaten path there is a Decca recording I like with Kaori Muraji as soloist. However it doesn't come with the _Fantasia para in gentilhombre_, it comes with _Sones en la Giralda_ and _Concierto para una fiesta_.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Let me put in a plug for Pepe Romero in this superb compilation.

https://www.amazon.com/Rodrigo-Comp...503718402&sr=1-4&keywords=pepe+romero+rodrigo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Well Billy, you can compare a few now, good luck.


----------

